# our Meeko



## flattop35 (Dec 29, 2009)

counting down the days till we get our new baby girl lol have to wait till we come back from Benidorm tho


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww shes lovley x


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

she is adorable


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is very cute, I can see why you can't wait to get her


----------



## D-Nova (Dec 28, 2009)

What a lovely dog


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely .............


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's cute! I had a cat called Meeko once.


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Awww cute is she a puppy akita?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how gorgeous, very cute puppy,


----------



## flattop35 (Dec 29, 2009)

VickyF said:


> Awww cute is she a puppy akita?


yes vicki she is a Nikasuko Akita


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Adorable! Ohhhh i love puppies!


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

she's lovely


----------



## flattop35 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks guys , hopefully she will be seen on the show circuit towards the end of next year


----------

